# Eclipse Plugin findet externe Klassen nicht. Ev. OSGI Classloader Problem?



## kieste (27. August 2007)

Liebes Forum,
folgendes Problem bekomme ich einfach nicht in den Griff. Ich habe bereits unzählige Stunden im Netz nach einer Antwort gesucht, ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe mir eine Eclipse RCP Anwendung mit einem Plugin gebaut (Eclipse Version 3.2). Ich will in diesem Plugin auf Apples "Quicktime for Java" Klassen zugreifen. Diese Klassen legt  Quicktime bei der Installation des Programms im *Extensions Ordner* der Java Runtime unter dem Namen *QTJava.zip* ab. Die Klassen sollten demnach von einem Java Programm gefunden werden. So ist es aber nicht in meinem Fall. Mein Plugin kann die Klassen nicht laden. Es gibt eine *ClassDefNotFoundException*. Ich vermute es liegt an dem Classloader oder der Eclipse OSGI Platform, dass ein Plugin nicht so einfach an externe Klassen kommt. 

Ich darf aber die QTJava.zip Datei aus lizenztechnischen Gründen nicht einfach in mein Plugin Jar hineinkopieren und will das auch nicht, weil nach einem Update von Quicktime ev. ein neues QTJava.zip im Extensions Ordner installiert wird und dann mein Plugin mit den alten  "Quicktime for Java"-Klassen nicht mehr mit dem neuen Quicktime zusammenarbeiten würde. 

Wer kann mir helfen? Wie ermögliche ich es meinem Plugin auf die Klassen bzw. Jar und Zip Files im globalen Classpath zuzugreifen?

besten Dank

-s.


----------



## kieste (24. September 2007)

Problem gelöst

einfach folgende Zeile ins Manifest des betroffenen Eclipse RCP Plugins schreiben und schon findet der Class Loader auch Klassen die unter lib/ext liegen:

*Eclipse-BuddyPolicy: ext*


So einfach 

-s.


----------

